

What actually are you? - MakhkhanChor
http://www.whatcareerisrightforme.com/

======
__pThrow
I don't take any test or poll unless you tell me ahead of time I won't have to
give you my email address or facebook login or any of that crap to get the
results and unless you give me a true and realistic understanding of the
test's length and the time to complete it.

~~~
mrmincent
took me five minutes, no login required.

~~~
MakhkhanChor
Still worth giving a try, me thinks. They find it so right. Best part is they
give many options to choose from.

------
rambahadur
gr8 news

